# Peeps...whats your size?



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

G5 3/16"


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Peep size*

I'm not a youth but here's mine.
HUNTING-1/4"
COMPETITION-3/16"
Hope this helps Brandon.:wink:


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

G5 1/4 for my hunting bow and G5 3/16 for my competition bow:darkbeer:


----------



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

i shoot a g5 3/16 thats the one to go with the 1/4 are a little to big


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I can dial in on a particular pin much more accurately with a smaller peep.


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have been using a 1/4 peep, but I done talked myself into going with a 3/16 for a tad bit more accuracy.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For hunting I use 3/16, and for target I may go as small as 1/32.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

AllTheRage said:


> I'm not a youth but here's mine.
> HUNTING-1/4"
> COMPETITION-3/16"
> Hope this helps Brandon.:wink:


Thanks Chris. :happy:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

String Splitter Junior - 7/16ths opening. 
Yeah I can see everything, and if it were legal could hunt by the moonlight.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

3/16


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

1/173 for 3D


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> G5 3/16"


Same here...


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*peep*

The size that when people look at it they say HOLY CRAP can you see out of it?


----------



## Joe1592 (Feb 9, 2009)

Right now I'm using a 1/16


----------



## goodshot37 (Feb 25, 2009)

I shoot a g5 3/16". I really like that it is blue because there is no halo or shadow on it.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

goodshot37 said:


> I shoot a g5 3/16". I really like that it is blue because there is no halo or shadow on it.


same here


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

N7709K said:


> For hunting I use 3/16, and for target I may go as small as 1/32.


What he said.:darkbeer:


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

G5 - 1/4" or G5 - 3/16"

depends on the sight pin guard diameter

I use whatever matches it so that my form is exact everytime.


----------

